# Grateful for the AAA Forum...



## Huntinfool (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I'm grateful for this part of the forums.

On a daily basis it allows me to strengthen my ability to:

_always be prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect,
(1 Peter 3:13-15 ESV)_


Perhaps I still have work to do on the "gentleness and respect" part. 

I know there are lots of believers who come in here and throw up their hands, see evil and leave.  I see it as a way to strengthen my resolve and my faith and this area allows me to better defend the hope that is in me.

That is all.  Carry on people.


----------



## pnome (Jun 24, 2011)

I kinda preferred it when we just had the spiritual discussion and debate forum.

All this segregation was unnecessary .


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 24, 2011)

pnome said:


> I kinda preferred it when we just had the spiritual discussion and debate forum.
> 
> All this segregation was unnecessary .



Ditto.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 24, 2011)

pnome said:


> I kinda preferred it when we just had the spiritual discussion and debate forum.
> 
> All this segregation was unnecessary .



100% agree.  I don't makes da rule...I just follow dem (most of the time)


----------



## TheBishop (Jun 24, 2011)

pnome said:


> I kinda preferred it when we just had the spiritual discussion and debate forum.
> 
> All this segregation was unnecessary .



x10.  Had to be politically correct though.  There were too many people that thought the unclean didn't belong in their forums becuase of what they defined as spiritual. We wouldn't want to offend anybody now would we.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree 100% Huntinfool. I however, like the different sub-forums, seems to keep everything a little more tidy.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 24, 2011)

pnome said:


> I kinda preferred it when we just had the spiritual discussion and debate forum.
> 
> All this segregation was unnecessary .



+1

Labeling.  Many don't want to participate in discussions in the AAA for fear of being labeled, and many will not participate in discussions in the old forum for fear of penalty.

I still don't understand it.  But, it is what it is.

HF, it is folks like you that keep open discussion possible.
Thanks.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel labeled at this point.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 24, 2011)

I kind of label you as a pornographic bully for some reason....


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 24, 2011)

lol.. .what? I have posted pictures of my bulldogs hung up before. Is that what you mean?? 

And I guess I should explain.. Rightfully labelled by name, maybe. Unjustfully labeleb "unclean" or something like that like Bishop said.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh... XXX Bully... duh..


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Oh... XXX Bully... duh..




I dont know if I laugh more in the "around the campfire" forum or this one!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 24, 2011)

Figured it might take a minute to "get it".  No worries.

It was WAAAAAY out of left field!


----------



## Buck Trax (Jun 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm grateful for this part of the forums.
> 
> On a daily basis it allows me to strengthen my ability to:
> 
> ...


I'm grateful for it in the sense that it's leading me on a quest to answer some questions I've always had lurking in my mind, but could never articulate. 

I hope to come back stronger for it, as I admire your dedication to thoughtful study and ability to remain dissuaded by attacks from multiple fronts. For now, I realize I'm ill-prepared. 

Until then, love, peace, and chicken grease.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Just be careful. Sometimes going looking for ways to confirm ones pre-conceived beliefs leads to the realization they were wrong. Takes a willingness to admit the possibility that you might be wrong and a desire to not be, but it does happen on occasion.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 24, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Takes a willingness to admit the possibility that you might be wrong and a desire to not be, but it does happen on occasion.



Ha!  It sure does my friend....it sure does.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 24, 2011)

There are many who blindly believe whatever. In the realization that there are so many different beliefs out there, knowing they can't all be right. Putting ones beliefs under a microscope, whether you are a believer or not, regardless of which side you are on, those who are aware of the arguments,  I think it is these who will stand firm in what they believe. The others, when their beliefs are tested, I expect to jump ship.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 24, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> x10.  Had to be politically correct though.  There were too many people that thought the unclean didn't belong in their forums becuase of what they defined as spiritual. We wouldn't want to offend anybody now would we.



Ditto.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Ha!  It sure does my friend....it sure does.



It sure does....it sure does.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 24, 2011)

pnome said:


> I kinda preferred it when we just had the spiritual discussion and debate forum.
> 
> All this segregation was unnecessary .



What's preventing you from posting in the spiritual discussion forum now?  That's common ground as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 25, 2011)

This forum does keep you on your toes no matter which side of the fence you are on. I am grateful that it helps me stay on my toes. As far as changing my mind about my beliefs, nah, just like it will never change yours!


----------



## CAL (Jun 26, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Just be careful. Sometimes going looking for ways to confirm ones pre-conceived beliefs leads to the realization they were wrong. Takes a willingness to admit the possibility that you might be wrong and a desire to not be, but it does happen on occasion.



If I am wrong in my belief atlas,I have lost nothing!If you are wrong in your disbelief,what have you lost?Wonder how long eternity is?


----------



## CAL (Jun 26, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> This forum does keep you on your toes no matter which side of the fence you are on. I am grateful that it helps me stay on my toes. As far as changing my mind about my beliefs, nah, just like it will never change yours!



Seems this way doesn't it?I think our discussions,no matter how heated does make people think.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> If I am wrong in my belief atlas,I have lost nothing!If you are wrong in your disbelief,what have you lost?Wonder how long eternity is?



Cal, why do you seem to think that there are only two options? Everyone makes that either/or argument. What if you should be worshiping some entity that only a nomadic tribe in Peru worships....MAYBE they have got it right and you and I will end up in the same place.


----------



## CAL (Jun 26, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Cal, why do you seem to think that there are only two options? Everyone makes that either/or argument. What if you should be worshiping some entity that only a nomadic tribe in Peru worships....MAYBE they have got it right and you and I will end up in the same place.



The only way I can answer that is ...As a small child I was raised up in church.I went to Sunday School every Sunday. Then I grew up and begin to think for myself and look at the things I was taught in Sunday School and heard the preacher preach about.The things I read in the Bible and have observed as an adult begin to take shape and become very real in my life.I farmed all my life and was raised in the country on a farm very close to life in general.Watched livestock raise,reproduce,and plants grow .I came to understand how there is a supreme power responsible for all the things I have seen and witnessed.These things just didn't happen from some "big bang" as some people claim.There is a reason and purpose behind every living thing that is and how the Bible relates to these things.That same Bible that was written however many years ago is still the book to live by and fits very nicely in the space age as it did in Biblical times.The same reasoning works today as it did then.

Then I had a tragedy to happen in my immediate family that no one or no thing could have handled except the Lord I believe in.How through our Lord it begin to unfold in a way no body could explain.The things I saw happen made my belief what it is today.I believed, but not like I do now.People talk about proof,well,I have seen the proof.There have been other things to happen that led up to this also.

I am not the only person to have had experiences either.Many Christians have had experiences that I speak of.Many Christians have had and seen miracles that have reinforced their faith.These miracles come everyday we just live so fast we hardly recognize them.You ask why I think I am correct in my belief,all of the above is why.Sorry for the long post!


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 26, 2011)

When I was young my Grandfather had a heart attack. He told me it was the worst pain he ever had.Later in life he had another heart attack this time it took his life.My Grandmother told us she found him laying on the floor.She said he look up at her with a smile on his face and told her he was going to a better place.That told me there is a God.


Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> If I am wrong in my belief atlas,I have lost nothing!If you are wrong in your disbelief,what have you lost?Wonder how long eternity is?



I disagree.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 26, 2011)

roscoe54 said:


> When I was young my Grandfather had a heart attack. He told me it was the worst pain he ever had.Later in life he had another heart attack this time it took his life.My Grandmother told us she found him laying on the floor.She said he look up at her with a smile on his face and told her he was going to a better place.That told me there is a God.
> 
> 
> Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word



He was still alive when he said that. I don't see how that's any more convincing than someone who says the same at any other time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> I disagree.





I know CAl, and he is a friend of mine. He`s always cheerful, and is a happy man. You care to tell us what he`s lost, by livin` his life as he does?


----------



## bullethead (Jun 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> The only way I can answer that is ...As a small child I was raised up in church.I went to Sunday School every Sunday. Then I grew up and begin to think for myself and look at the things I was taught in Sunday School and heard the preacher preach about.The things I read in the Bible and have observed as an adult begin to take shape and become very real in my life.I farmed all my life and was raised in the country on a farm very close to life in general.Watched livestock raise,reproduce,and plants grow .I came to understand how there is a supreme power responsible for all the things I have seen and witnessed.These things just didn't happen from some "big bang" as some people claim.There is a reason and purpose behind every living thing that is and how the Bible relates to these things.That same Bible that was written however many years ago is still the book to live by and fits very nicely in the space age as it did in Biblical times.The same reasoning works today as it did then.
> 
> Then I had a tragedy to happen in my immediate family that no one or no thing could have handled except the Lord I believe in.How through our Lord it begin to unfold in a way no body could explain.The things I saw happen made my belief what it is today.I believed, but not like I do now.People talk about proof,well,I have seen the proof.There have been other things to happen that led up to this also.
> 
> I am not the only person to have had experiences either.Many Christians have had experiences that I speak of.Many Christians have had and seen miracles that have reinforced their faith.These miracles come everyday we just live so fast we hardly recognize them.You ask why I think I am correct in my belief,all of the above is why.Sorry for the long post!



Many people of many faiths have witnessed similar things and have linked them to their religion. Christians are not exclusive to "miracles".

I do not fault you for believing what you do, but if you admit that there are two possibilities to which you will either go to heaven or lose nothing, then who is to say there are not more than two possibilities? What if there is a legitimate 3rd option.....then it is not as simple as I get what I want or lose nothing.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 26, 2011)

IMO, your upbringing engrained in your head how it is. Then the things you see fit because that was how you were thinking it would fit. As a child you are moldable and easily influenced. Hearing it every day makes it just as much fact as "mommy and daddy love you." Children don't really know any better. Their parents could be horrible, but the kids may not know better and hearing that their parents love them makes it true. 

I think pretty much everyone agrees that a god and religion are comforting during hard times. They give the warm tingly feeling. Still, again, if you have always believed that there is a god, then see what he does is easy... It has to be him. 



CAL said:


> The only way I can answer that is ...As a small child I was raised up in church.I went to Sunday School every Sunday. Then I grew up and begin to think for myself and look at the things I was taught in Sunday School and heard the preacher preach about.The things I read in the Bible and have observed as an adult begin to take shape and become very real in my life.I farmed all my life and was raised in the country on a farm very close to life in general.Watched livestock raise,reproduce,and plants grow .I came to understand how there is a supreme power responsible for all the things I have seen and witnessed.These things just didn't happen from some "big bang" as some people claim.There is a reason and purpose behind every living thing that is and how the Bible relates to these things.That same Bible that was written however many years ago is still the book to live by and fits very nicely in the space age as it did in Biblical times.The same reasoning works today as it did then.
> 
> Then I had a tragedy to happen in my immediate family that no one or no thing could have handled except the Lord I believe in.How through our Lord it begin to unfold in a way no body could explain.The things I saw happen made my belief what it is today.I believed, but not like I do now.People talk about proof,well,I have seen the proof.There have been other things to happen that led up to this also.
> 
> I am not the only person to have had experiences either.Many Christians have had experiences that I speak of.Many Christians have had and seen miracles that have reinforced their faith.These miracles come everyday we just live so fast we hardly recognize them.You ask why I think I am correct in my belief,all of the above is why.Sorry for the long post!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I know CAl, and he is a friend of mine. He`s always cheerful, and is a happy man. You care to tell us what he`s lost, by living his life as he does?



If he's wrong but there is actually a god (a different one) and a bad place, then he's going to be beating himself up while he's burning. I had plenty of happy times when I was at church. I can look back now and still say some of them were happy times. SOME of them.

I, personally, feel free-er than I used to. I'm being completely serious when I say I feel like I was brainwashed and now I can think for myself.


----------



## CAL (Jun 26, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> If he's wrong but there is actually a god (a different one) and a bad place, then he's going to be beating himself up while he's burning. I had plenty of happy times when I was at church. I can look back now and still say some of them were happy times. SOME of them.
> 
> I, personally, feel free-er than I used to. I'm being completely serious when I say I feel like I was brainwashed and now I can think for myself.



I understand where you are coming from in your belief.I hope you believe what I posted as being what I have seen that only reinforced my already belief.My reason for believing so strongly is because I can think for myself.
Paul said in Corinthians that Christians are to plant a seed in hopes someone in your life will water it.He also said that only God can make it grow.Whether you agree or not,I have planted a seed!

As far as other beliefs,I am less than the least bit worried that any of them are correct.TripleX,are you just a little bit worried that I as well as other Christians might be just a little bit right?I hope you are cause it means someone is watering ya seed!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 27, 2011)

roscoe54 said:


> When I was young my Grandfather had a heart attack. He told me it was the worst pain he ever had.Later in life he had another heart attack this time it took his life.My Grandmother told us she found him laying on the floor.She said he look up at her with a smile on his face and told her he was going to a better place.That told me there is a God.



How?


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I know CAl, and he is a friend of mine. He`s always cheerful, and is a happy man. You care to tell us what he`s lost, by livin` his life as he does?



I've answered that multiple times on here.


----------



## CAL (Jun 27, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> I've answered that multiple times on here.



Must be a seed planted in you too atlas.You are bad as I am about keeping on keeping on.See,one of these days when I meet the "Man" and he ask if I acknowledged him before men?I intend to have the correct answer and I also intend to have all you nonbelievers there with me if I can.I really don't wish to see anyone in the "bad place".Especially my Woody's Brothers!If this is wrong,so be it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> I've answered that multiple times on here.





I should have known better, so just forget that I asked.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2011)

CAL said:


> Must be a seed planted in you too atlas.You are bad as I am about keeping on keeping on.See,one of these days when I meet the "Man" and he ask if I acknowledged him before men?I intend to have the correct answer and I also intend to have all you nonbelievers there with me if I can.I really don't wish to see anyone in the "bad place".Especially my Woody's Brothers!If this is wrong,so be it!



Cal the chances of you or I ever meeting "the Man" are right up there with the chances that Marshall Applewhite and his fellow lemmings are riding on that UFO trailing behind comet Hale-Bopp.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 28, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Cal the chances of you or I ever meeting "the Man" are right up there with the chances that Marshall Applewhite and his fellow lemmings are riding on that UFO trailing behind comet Hale-Bopp.



So, it is an absolute certainty!


----------

